# Help a cockatiel



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

A friend of a friend called this morning re her beloved cockatiel who seems to be seriously ill.
She found the bird, or the bird found her, last October when she was at a car dealers. The bird flew up to her shoulder and refused to leave, so she took him home and has been in love ever since.

This morning he started having bloody diarrhea, not eating and pecking violently at his feathers. He is drinking some water.
She called around for vets, the only one she found is my vet who told her straight out how much it would cost just to see the bird and she can't afford it.
She called back about an hour ago and said the bird eliminated some "jelly beans", tiny small round mucously off white "eggs".
That made me think of reproductive problems, I've seen this in my hens.
Anyways, she is fairly sure this is a male as he sings and has bright red cheeks.
So, I am stuck, I told her to deworm him, she has some worming medicine and she bought Marvel Aid from the pet store.
Please, if you have any idea of what's going on here, let me know.

Reti


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Not real sure, but see if she can at least afford to take a fecal to the vet and have it tested, she can get a quote for just that, it could tell her if something like worms or over population of bacteria is going on at the least.

could be one of the following , Hexamitiasis, Salmonellosis, E.coli infection, Worm infestation, Coccidiosis (high grade) .


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Don't rule out giardia.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you.
I was thinking of giardia after Cynthia mentioned it as a symptom of itching. The dewormer she has covers giardia too.

SW, this vet doesn't do just fecals, unfortunately. 

Reti


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

here is a link about giarida in cockateils.
http://www.cockatiel.org/articles/giardia.html


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Reti said:


> Thank you.
> I was thinking of giardia after Cynthia mentioned it as a symptom of itching. The dewormer she has covers giardia too.
> 
> SW, this vet doesn't do just fecals, unfortunately.
> ...


that is a shame, she will be just guessing then. hope she picks the right meds for him.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

spirit wings said:


> here is a link about giarida in cockateils.
> http://www.cockatiel.org/articles/giardia.html


Great link! I've had Pigeons with very bloody diarrhea from a giarida infection.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

He percked up a bit today and had no more bloody poops.
She'll keep him on the Marvel Aid for a few days and we'll see how that goes.
He is stil eliminating small little egg-like balls. She tried to cut them up but they are hard.
What could that be? 

Reti


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Is he a he or a she?


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

I don't know much about cockatiels (I have a young female) but are the males 100% the only ones with red cheeks? It sure sounds like egg problems. I hope it gets straightened out, it must be so upsetting to not know and have to worry.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I have no clue, I would say it's a she with egg laying problems but she swears it's a boy.

Reti


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

It's not a male unless he/she has a bright yellow head along with those red cheeks. Hens will also have colored cheeks, just not as bright, or unless it's a white cheek.
Daryl
P.S. maybe your friend could post picture?


----------

